# Um Al Quwain



## Nu2Du (Aug 8, 2011)

Taking up a job in Dubai in Oct. Anyone living in UAQ by the marina care to comment on living there and commute to Dubai. Considering buying or rental so all feedback useful thanks.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Stickies are here for a reason..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ulitmate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html


----------



## Nu2Du (Aug 8, 2011)

I have read this sticky and it is very useful if i wanted to live in DUBAI, but i don't, i want to live in UM AL QUWAIN


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Sorry, I read "Marina" and just assumed Dubai! UAQ: That's a commute and a half... I guess it's possible. I did the drive the other day around 5pm from Dubai and it took me well over an hour. If you like driving and traffic I guess it would be alright... I know many live in Dubai and drive to Abu Dhabi, so anything is possible.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m curious, what has led you to think of living in UAQ? Have you visited the area before?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are going to be working regular hours and doing the commute during the traffic times, it would be hell. 

You have to be very open to diversity if you plan on living in UAQ. I dont ever see too many white folks out there.   People are very very friendly. Knowing arabic or hindu is almost a necessity though. Not a whole lot to do in the western way but you dont spend alot of money out there. The water is very clear out there and snorkeling is pretty nice right off the coast. The marine ministry is also out there and they are nice folks. If you get in with the locals, you will find they are always out with their atv's or 4x4s in the sand doing crazy stuff. If you are into that sort of stuff, that area can be quite fun. If you like bars and fine dining, you're not going to like it out there  

I don't live out there so these are just from my observation from spending some time out there with a friend who lives there.


----------



## Nu2Du (Aug 8, 2011)

*Uaq*

Many thanks for replies. I will work irregular hours near DXB airport and would use the more easterly road to UAQ which avoids most of Sharjah built up areas. Looking for quiet, coastal and watersports. Just getting in some research but have not been there yet. Distance looks about 25miles to DXB?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

It would be a bold move to move from the UK to uaq. I expect you'll quickly change your mind when you visit!! Commuting to dxb airport during peak hours shouldn't be too bad but you'll have v v little to do once back in uaq


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You'll miss out most of built up Sharjah but you'll have to use the dreaded by-pass twice a day. This ranges from 4-5 hour builds up to folk overtaking you using the central reservation at 135 kpm! 

As Jinx says, most of the areas outside Dubai or AD are a nice experience, UAQ, Dibba, Fujeriah even RAK. Very Arabic, not that used to a western face but all the better for it and most people very friendly and happy to see you.

IMHO, I'd live in Mirdiff, still fairly quiet, near the airport and do what you have to at weekends.


----------



## Nu2Du (Aug 8, 2011)

We have now been in Dubai since October and are looking to move, to rent in Al Hamra, RAK.
Does anyone know of available villas as we need to move within the next week.
Many thanks


----------

